# Living and meeting people in Arezzo and Sansepolcro



## beth2107

Hello. 

i am new to this site and to Italy. I have recently moved here to be with my long term partner who has a company here and of course I am feeling a little homesick and lonely. I want to meet people not just English speaking people, I am looking to improve my Italian but I don't really know the areas well. I know how to get to and from places thats about all at the moment. It would be really great to meet people around just so i can meet and chat, even improve my italian. 

Any feedback or replies would be fantastic.. I am planning on being here until mid 2018. 

Beth.


----------



## TonyTheBeekeeper

Sansepolcro is a nice place. I've moved here after a time spent in Germany and Denmark, walking in Sansepolcro is amazing but in winter people just go to point A to point B and is a sort of ghost town. in Summer is much better! Cheers Tony


----------



## philat98

Apologies for being off topic but I was wondering how it goes with your beekeeping in Sansepulcro?
We had 5 hives in the south of Umbria but 2 died in the late Autumn. Quite hard going for us.


----------



## angelicaelfwing

Hi Beth,

This is a probably a long shot as your post was almost two years ago now! But I recently moved to Arezzo with my Italian boyfriend and I'm also looking for people to meet up with. I knew it was a small town and am fully committed to learning the language and immersing myself here but as I'm sure you know it's a slow process and sometimes you need someone to chat to in English! 
Let me know if you're still in the area - would be good to meet for a coffee or better yet an aperitivo!

Angelica


----------



## Mo701

Hi Angelica,
I am in Sansepolcro for the semester and I am looking to meet Italian and English speakers to go around and enjoy the area with. Maybe we can meet up at one of the coffee shops or get some lunch. 

Monique


----------



## angelicaelfwing

Hi Monique, 

Sorry I've taken so long to reply - the notification for this went to my junk mail! I'd love to meet for a coffee/lunch soon if you're still available? Let me know when is good for you! 

Angelica


----------



## Ale brux

Hi everyone,

My name is Alessia, I am originally from Italy but I have spent the last 12 years in Brussels and now my partner and I live between Brussels and Sansepolcro. We are looking for meeting expats living in the same area, we would love to find friends here that have an international background and some experiences abroad. We have a couple of Italian friends here, but we miss a lot the international community of Brussels. It would be great to meet over a glass of wine or for some visits to the beautiful small villages of this area.

We are now in Sansepolcro and we will spend most of our summer here!

Looking forward to meeting you soon!!

A presto,
Alessia


----------



## Geni

Hello Everyone, we have narrowed it down to this area to live. we will be moving from the U.S soon, is there anybody that moved here with a teen? how are the schools? life style? cost of living? negative and positive about the town as a foreigner? Thank you in advance.
with warm regards,
Geni


----------



## Bevdeforges

It might help if you could provide a bit more information about how and why you are moving to Italy. Job options? Some other sort of visa? Family ties? Do you or other members of your family speak Italian? Any particular reasons why you have narrowed it down to this particular area?

All of these factors will affect your move and your reception in Italy or elsewhere.


----------



## Geni

Right! 😊 my husband's company has allowed him to work from home ( they have a sister company in milan) and we have been dreaming about living in Italy. We also met in ferrara YEARS ago. I do speak Italian but it needs polishing a bit. Both my husband and son are being tutored right now. We were looking for a mid size town with all the restaurants, bars, shopping and life( we are both in our 40's) and a great community, safety and school for our son. We also looked at health care wise and Arezzo seams to be doing good. My husband's company is helping with work permit and all the paperwork but we are hoping to buy a property too. Have I covered everything? Any information would be much appreciated 🙏 
Geni


----------



## Bevdeforges

OK - the main thing was the visa aspect. Because needing and/or setting up a work permit has been a huge stumbling block for many of the folks here on the forum. If that is covered, you're well ahead of the game.


----------



## Geni

Bevdeforges said:


> OK - the main thing was the visa aspect. Because needing and/or setting up a work permit has been a huge stumbling block for many of the folks here on the forum. If that is covered, you're well ahead of the game.


Thanks, how are the winter and summer days?
Are the locals open to new people? 
So many questions 😊


----------



## wildbill

Hi Geni
I have an apartment in Sansepolcro. I was thinking of selling. However, will be over there this summer. Please contact me and perhaps we can speak. Thanks Heather


----------



## wildbill

Ale brux said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Alessia, I am originally from Italy but I have spent the last 12 years in Brussels and now my partner and I live between Brussels and Sansepolcro. We are looking for meeting expats living in the same area, we would love to find friends here that have an international background and some experiences abroad. We have a couple of Italian friends here, but we miss a lot the international community of Brussels. It would be great to meet over a glass of wine or for some visits to the beautiful small villages of this area.
> 
> We are now in Sansepolcro and we will spend most of our summer here!
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you soon!!
> 
> A presto,
> Alessia


Hi Alessia - I've got an apartment in Sansepolcro and would love to speak with you. Heather


----------



## RobertW

My wife and have a home in Monterchi. We live between there and Glasgow. Sansepolcro is about 20 mins from us.


----------



## K1719gm

RobertW said:


> My wife and have a home in Monterchi. We live between there and Glasgow. Sansepolcro is about 20 mins from us.


Hi Robert... my husband and I have bought a house outside of Monterchi and are moving in March. We wonder how you have found your experience so far? I am American and my husband is Dutch (have been living in the NL for 20+ years). Neither of us is speaking Italian yet, but are taking lessons and I will take lessons when we arrive. Have you found other expats in the area? Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## wildbill

Dear all - I would like to meet anyone who is living in Sansepolcro, and knows of or is interested in renting/buying an apartment. It's lovely 17 century, top floor. We just want to go to other places now. Heather xx


----------

